
Ask HN: Whois records for Amazon Route 53? - throwaway413
 Is there a way to access whois records for Route 53? I cannot for the life of me find a way to query their domain records. If I lookup a domain registered through Route 53 using another whois lookup tool, it will point me to `registrar.amazon.com` which just redirects to the Route 53 landing page. I have crawled through their entire sitemap looking for a search tool but have yet to find one.<p>Anyone have any info on accessing whois records for Route 53? Thanks.
======
vivalibre
Using the "jwhois" tool against a domain at Route53, I see that it queries
whois.verisign-grs.com and then gives me the data I expect

